

Show HN: my story generator using answer-set programming - rndmcnlly0
http://gist.github.com/316398

======
ffpaladin
Adam is doing this story generation work with me at the Expressive
Intelligence Studio (UC Santa Cruz).

------
bootload
_"... Smodels can be used either as a C++-library that can be called from user
programs or as a stand-alone program together with a suitable front-end. ..."_

Very interesting. I was checking through the publications list at the EIS site
and my favourite so far is: McCoy, Mateas _"An integrated agent for playing
real-time strategy games"_ ~
<http://eis.ucsc.edu/sites/default/files/AAAI08Mccoy.pdf> [200Kb]

Are you hooking these stories up to any RL game or system?

~~~
rndmcnlly0
The intention, over the next year or so, is to hook this tech up to an
interactive game world (as opposed to generating English text). As the player
makes choices, more and more constraints are added to the story generator
while possibilities for future story trajectories to just those that are in
the intersection of the player choices and the authors constraints on the
story (such as which roles each character may manifest).

I've actually made a little web-service wrapper of lparse/smodels so that it
will be easier to integrate answer-set programming into Flash games. Teh src:
<http://github.com/rndmcnlly/ASPaaS>

